# The love locks



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2010)

Συνέχεια από εδώ.


nickel said:


> Υπενθύμιση: Αλεξάνδρα, τα λουκέτα!


Λοιπόν, τα λουκέτα είναι ένα έθιμο που σχετίζεται με τον γάμο. Εγώ το είδα σε ρώσικο περιβάλλον, αλλά το έχουν αντιγράψει από το ιταλικό έθιμο των ερωτευμένων ζευγαριών στην Ponte Vecchio της Φλωρεντίας.
http://www.italymag.co.uk/italy/tuscany/florence-tries-stamp-out-locks-love

Τέλος πάντων, μετά την τελετή, το νιόπαντρο ζευγάρι κατευθύνεται στην πιο κεντρική γέφυρα της πόλης (τι κάνουν αν η πόλη δεν έχει ποτάμι, δεν ξέρω) και τοποθετεί στα κάγκελα ένα λουκέτο με τα ονόματά τους και την ημερομηνία. Μετά, το ζευγάρι στέκεται με την πλάτη στα κάγκελα και πετούν μαζί το κλειδί του λουκέτου μέσα στο ποτάμι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2010)

Love padlocks κατά τη Βίκι που έχει και κάτι εξωφρενικές φωτογραφίες. 












Εγώ θα τους έλεγα αντί να πετάνε στο ποτάμι το κλειδί, να τα πετάνε σε παρακείμενο δοχείο, ώστε να μπορεί ο δήμος να μαζεύει και να ξαναπουλάει τις κλειδαριές. Ανακύκλωση!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

Και στη Γερμανία: http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4008316,00.html, απ' ό,τι είδα ψάχνοντας για κάτι άσχετο. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2011)

...
Keys to your heart v.1 - The 101ers


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2012)

Και η γέφυρα Hohenzollernbrücke στην Κολωνία.

Ξεκίνησε κάπως έτσι:





Και τώρα είναι έτσι:


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Κάτι σαν την ελληνική αγορά, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2012)

*Βαρέθηκαν οι Παριζιάνοι τα λουκέτα των ερωτευμένων* (Έθνος)


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Με την τιμή των μετάλλων έτσι όπως είναι, οι δήμοι μπορούν άνετα να βγάλουν τα λουκέτα και να τα πουλήσουν με κέρδος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2015)

*Paris : le pont des Arts dit au revoir à ses cadenas*


----------

